# 301Bq Electrical Outlets Not Working



## dmtaxter (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, 
We just purchased a 2010 Outback 301BQ last month and have used all of the outlets including the television, kitchen, bath and bedrooms. Tonight I went out to start packing for our next trip and none of the outlets work in the master bedroom, the bunk bedroom or the television outlet. The ceiling lights work, bathroom outlet and kitchen outlet all work. Just nothing from both bedrooms and the television. Nothing is tripped on the circuit breaker box. The rest of the box consists of fuses which seem intact. These outlets were working just the other day when I went in and nothing has been used since then. Anyone have any ideas? Is there some simple fix I am missing?

Also, another stupid question. We have 30amp in the TT. If I go to a campground and they only have 50amp sites available can I use an adapter and go from 30 to 50amp without damaging the TT? I have heard people say it cannot be done but I see they make a 30 to 50 amp adapter at Walmart.

Thanks,
Darice


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Start looking for a tripped GFCI outlet. Press the 'test' button and then 'reset' on every GFCI outlet you find.

Yes, you can use a 50 to 30 amp adapter......

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Definitely worth buying an adapter, then if you get to a cg and all they have is 50, you'll be paying over the odds to buy an adapter. we have a 301bq and have used 50 with adapter, no probs.

Circuit: flip off circuit breaker and switch it back on again. in 301bq tv and bedroom circuits are on the same one, may not look like it's tripped but certainly sounds like it has.

Dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you verify the breakers are not tripped then I am going to go with a loose wire. First check the ground and neutral buss in the converter. If those are good then time to pull the outlets to check for loose connection.


----------

